# what size adapters for sawblades for mk4



## dylanlincoln (Jan 10, 2008)

i have a 04 jetta gli 1.8t just picked up some sawblades there 17x9.5s all the way around not to sure on what size adapters want some poke in the rear but not to much in the front any advice?


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: what size adapters for sawblades for mk4 (dylanlincoln)*

Whats the et?


----------



## dylanlincoln (Jan 10, 2008)

on the back of the wheel it says 17 2x9.5x56


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (dylanlincoln)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dylanlincoln* »_on the back of the wheel it says *17 2x9.5x56*























So we know its 17x9.5 WTF is up with that 2? Im guessing the 56 is the et?? Sh!t I"ll just google it.........yup et is 56. 
Do you want poke all around? Or just in the rear?.......HA i just re-read that


----------



## dylanlincoln (Jan 10, 2008)

Haha just in the rear


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (dylanlincoln)*

this has been covered many time.
search through and see what ets people run and what looks good to you.
a whole thread to them....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4805600


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (audi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_this has been covered many time.
search through and see what ets people run and what looks good to you.
a whole thread to them....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4805600 


^^^ perfect
I might have to grab a set of these. Just found 2 in my area 
http://portland.craigslist.org....html
http://portland.craigslist.org....html


_Modified by ChubbaDub at 1:10 PM 3-26-2010_


----------

